# Wiring question



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello! I recently purchased old AFX controllers with 3 wires 
( Control Plus)- one for the brake. I don't want the brakes. So what do I do with that wire when I connect that controller? Thanks!


----------



## stlracer (Jan 16, 2016)

If they are like Parma, you just do not hook it up.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if the wires have boots you can clip to the boot of the black wire.
or just tape to the black wire!

if you 100% sure you will never use it, cut off or see if there is a way to remove it


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

With most HO cars you will get lower lap times if you do not use brakes, but there are a few cars that might need at least a little brakes. More sophisticated controllers usually have a potentiometer in the brake circuit so that you can adjust the brakes. You did not say what sort of controller hookups you were using, many people use screw post connections, so a brake wire that is not connected could cause a short circuit if the end was not taped.


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

I plan on using banana jacks to connect the controller wires to the track.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, like the other guys said.
just secure the third wire out of the way with the end insulated.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Banana jacks will work, they are commonly used in England, but are rarely seen in the US. For club style HO tracks in the US screw post connectors are almost always used. A visitor might want to use a controller with alligator clips, in that event some spare banana plugs could be used as adapters. In the US 1/32nd clubs have often switched to XLR connectors, they are durable, they can only be connected one way and they lock in place. HO racers have not bought into XLR connectors, but my own HO track has them along with screw post connectors.


----------

